# Ravenswick Hall visited november 2012



## simaving (Nov 5, 2012)

Came across this yesterday,wrecked but interesting nonetheless,ive named it as its out there in public anyway and to be honest its fooked,pikeys have had the lead,pipework even most the fireplaces....
Description below lifted straight from the estate agents website:


Ravenswick The Lodge 
Extensive range of Stabling, 
Domestic Outhouses and Outbuildings, 
Squash Court, Swimming Pool, Tennis Court, 
Range of Farm Buildings, 
About 189 acres of Park Land, Arable, Woodland and Grass Land 

Description 

Ravenswick was once part of the Duncombe Park Estate and since its separation has, until recent times, been owned by the same family for well over one hundred years. Ravenswick boasts the most enviable countryside surroundings and has the potential to be returned back to a wonderful Country House. Ravenswick is situated just to the north east of Kirkbymoorside on the southern edge of the North York Moors National Park. 

Ravenswick is being offered for sale with approximatly189 acres of land comprising about 70 acres of arable land, about 60 acres of grassland and about 59 acres which includes the house, buildings, parkland, garden, walled garden and woodland. 

Ravenswick is derelict and is currently uninhabitable and in need of complete repair and renovation. The floor plan shows the proposed accommodation. The 4 bedroom Lodge (which has been stripped-out) stands in the immediate curtilage of the principle house. 

Anyways here's some pics although they were hastily taken on an iphone so not the best lol....

first image is off there website





































dont think much to the pool lol..





























































hope its of interest sorry for picture quality,simon


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 5, 2012)

Great stuff, wouldnt mind seeing this myself, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice pictures looks a good explore ,thanks .


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 10, 2012)

I was in here a day before the OP lol.

did you see the squash court ?

it's actually pretty disappointing  ..the whole place not the squash court


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 10, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## simaving (Nov 10, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> I was in here a day before the OP lol.
> 
> did you see the squash court ?
> 
> it's actually pretty disappointing  ..the whole place not the squash court



I never actualy saw the squash courts its quite spread out and very samey,I.E fooked and as i went mid-dayish there was quite a few dog walkers giving me crap looks so didn't stay too long...


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 10, 2012)

ha ha.. while I was there two 4X 4 's drove through the grounds and as I was leaving a tractor with trailer too !!!

Squash coirts were in the ...what I guessed was stable blocks bit at back of the house


----------

